
Significant Impact on Equity-Based Compensation Under Proposed Tax Reform Bill - holman
https://www.lexology.com/library/detail.aspx?g=e85c8b77-9834-4d8e-8c61-0dc946bc9f89
======
holman
I wanted to post this since 1) it seems to have huge impacts on Silicon Valley
and 2) I really haven't heard really anyone talk about this yet.

It's still really early, of course, and I don't even think the GOP really
understands many of the details yet (which, ahem, isn't much of a surprise).
But I think it's still worthwhile to discuss the impact of what we know so
far.

